# Solved: Wireless keyboard/mouse combo; mouse not working



## BuyableCookie (Jan 9, 2013)

I purchased an Asus ET2410IUTS-5 All-In-One PC. It came with a wireless full keyboard and mouse combo. The keyboard works fine but the mouse does nothing. All properties say both devices are installed and working properly but the mouse still does nothing. Model number on each device is as follows:
Keyboard - AK1L
Mouse - AM1L
Receiver - AR1L

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Have you checked the batteries in the Mouse ?


----------



## BuyableCookie (Jan 9, 2013)

Batteries are brand new and full power. On a side note, I've looked for other possibilities to the issue and have noticed something different about my mouse/keyboard that is listed in the instructions. There is no sync button located on any of the equipment.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This is from its on-line user's manual:


----------



## BuyableCookie (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes I know, I've read that and the digital one that came on the desk top. As stated before there is no buttons located on the mouse or keyboard to sync with the receiver and I have tried unplugging the receiver and plugging it back in. Same thing, keyboard works fine but the mouse doesn't.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think your only option now is to get the mouse changed and maybe the keyboard as well so you end up with working ones. Looks like they gave you a different pair than they should have.


----------



## BuyableCookie (Jan 9, 2013)

Figured it would have to come down to that. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome. I hope it works out ok.


----------



## Geobar (Feb 1, 2013)

It may seem obvious but . . .

The AM1L mouse has a small slide switch on the underside, have you switched it on? 
The keyboard and mouse frequency are matched to the transceiver. To the best of my knowledge, you can't change any of those three components individually.

Geo.


----------



## BuyableCookie (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes I noticed the power slide button on the bottom and had used it. The laser would shine indicating the power was on yet any movement I made with the mouse did not move the pointer on screen.


----------



## JimHep (Feb 20, 2013)

I just bought a ET2410UTL also and my mouse works, but my keyboard does not. Currently using a USB KB until I can get this fixed. You buy yours from Newegg?


----------



## BuyableCookie (Jan 9, 2013)

No, I bought mine from Woot


----------

